

Ask HN: why can't I downvote? - lemming

I've been on HN for a while now, at the time of writing my karma was 380 with an average of 4.25. But for some reason I still can't downvote - why is this? Everything I've read puts the limit to do so around 100 (although it seems like this can vary), is there some other criteria as well?
======
stonemetal
As the site grows, the Goal posts move. I think the current limit is about
500. I was at around 480 when it moved to 500 so I know it is at least that
high, but I haven't lost the privilege since then so I don't know if it has
moved.

------
bartonfink
I just got it at 500, but I have read that the limit changes. What I'm not
sure is whether you can lose the privilege as a result of a limit increase.

------
jv22222
I think it was when I hit 500 I got the ability to down vote comments...

